# Argente buck



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I found this buck at Petco a few months ago. He and his brother were stuffed in with about forty tiny albinos, all of them had mites, and this one and his brother had their butts tattooed with little scabs. I couldn't help myself; I had to rescue them. They seemed frozen at a very small size. I stopped watching the pot, and, voila!, they grew up.

At the time of purchase, he was looked like anything but a good pet store mousie, but now that he's recovered, and grown up, I really like him. He's a pretty proper shade of apricot, and the undercoat is pretty good as well.


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

:love1 Cute,


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

He's beautiful!! Good job for saving him! I hate petshops with no respect for their stock


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I know this is so OT. But DeepBlueC, is that (your avatar) a PEW rat nursing a litter of blues?


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Its a rat sleeping with a teddy bear...


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

OK. Thanks, lol.

Moustress, nice mouse. I'm glad you him all healthy and nice  He's cute.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, T.

He's a pretty good example of a worthwhile pet store mouse purchase, which was mostly while I'm showing him in the forum. I don't recommend anyone else taking on a 'fixer up-er' mousie. Sometimes it just doesn't work out. when I got this guy I thought 'at least he'll have a chance to live awhile without mites and without having other meeces pulling his butt hair out by the roots in little clumps.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Ooo. Yeah, it's real nice to see him in a nice place


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I also took his littermate, a champagne. I always try to keep my bucks with company, even if it's only one other buck. It doesn't always work out, but these two guys get along OK after a little bit of scuffling followed by some social engineering intervention from moi.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Am I right? A champagne is chocolate, but has the pink eye gene?


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Like your avatar?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, that little she-devil of a mousie was quite the character. She was a really big satin pied champagne doe with a palpable 'tude. Her color was way too dark for proper champagne. Both of my rescue boys are a lot smaller than the doe in my avatar.

That's another reason I bought both boys; the argente was the right shade and the champagne was the right shade; I have had both colors in my mousery for a dozen years, but more and more, they got darker and darker, until the champagne looked like dove and the argente looked like a weird cinnamon...the genes have the potential to go either way, which is why the acceptable standard has changed to what you see now in a very, very light champagne that is barely beige with a hint of light gold...but we don't have the gene for that available in the US, generally speaking. There's a modifier that can occur on the recessive b locus, called 'cordovan' that gives it the golden tone.

I actually had that modifier, but didn't recognize it, and now I'm wondering if it may have surfaced again with all the inbreeding I've done restoring my fawn lines by extracting the recessives from carriers. Two recessives take exactly three genreations to get paired up in one mousie. I did multiple litters and produced five fawns and about 150 'other'.

I do go on, don't I?


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Lol, moustress. No I love your stories


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Don't be feared of going on! I appreciate what you have to say, too.


----------

